# Hot, Humid, ...you STILL need to eat



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's just so HARD to think about food and cooking when it's hot and humid...and you're probably running around doing SUMMER stuff. Like gardening for HOURS out in the hot sun. 

You come in and collapse after a full day's work...can't cook..too hot...order a pizza. 

well PIFFLE! You still need to eat a balanced diet. Protein in the morning will get you going longer and will help fight off the nibblies. 

Drink drink DRINK!! all day. Carry water with you. Or lemonade! ...lemon juice, a little sugar and lots of water. Tart makes you feel cooler for some reason. Lime works even better for me  The other think that works extremely well is Sekanjabin (arab drink - mint/sugar/vinegar/water)

I learned decades ago while training horses that if I drank a LOT of water during the day, and ate lunch (salad, protein, fiber, carb) I had even MORE energy in the afternoon and evening. My mentor/teacher with the horses was a Masters in sports training (used to teach and worked with trainers from Pro Teams) and she always forced water on folks. Often with a Gatorade type supplement in it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost forgot my FAVORITE fruit in the summer..WATERMELON!!!!

Holy Succulent Fruit, Batman! VERY full of water, nicely sweet, but not overly filling like a muskmelon might be. And it's VERY low calorie! You can have a full POUND of the fruit and only get 136 calories. 

It's also high in Vitamin A and potassium.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I love a good watermelon but don't seem to be able to find those tasty ones you described in the store any more.

To date, with the cold weather we've been having, the ones I've planted are the size of tennis balls. 

It looks like this year my chickens will end up with more than just the rinds.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Watermelons: does any one else think that the seedless melons don't have as much taste as the 'regular' (seeded) watermelons? Was going to buy a melon at the grocery store yesterday when I was there to get milk, but all they had was seedless. Blech! Too bland!

Cukes and celery also have high water content. Cukes tend to give me hiccups (so will watermelon if I eat too close to the rind), but I love celery.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am enjoying fresh grown cukes from the farmers mkt this last Saturday, I agree about the watermelon, its hard to find the seed in ones here too. I am trying to keep hydrated. Pam


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Okay mama Ann, I took your advice and made myself dinner even though I didn't think I was hungry (I'm one of those who starve in the heat because I have no appetite when it's hot). 

I made: steak salad w/ grilled venison, homemade Italian dressing, lettuce, a hard boiled egg, and lots of chopped veggies. It is soooo good! I was hungrier than I thought, lol.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Now....have that for BREAKFAST! then just watermelon for supper 

I have to admit that we went out for dinner tonight at Texas Roadhouse (we'd had a bad day and just wanted to go somewhere and not think) and I ate 2 rolls, a large salad, greenbeans, and part of my steak. And the mushrooms. I felt overstuffed, but happy! 

Celery....I keep forgetting about that in the summer! Crunchy, cold, crisp, with sodium in it and tons of water. 

I agree about the seeded having more taste. <sigh> but all I can find here, too, is seedless. BUT the last couple of batches of seedless have been quite good. They're the round types, only 8? lbs or so.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been thinking about this for a couple weeks. 

I've decided to have lunch as my main meal. I get up, have coffee, work outside when it's cool, come in for a boring, always the same breakfast, then go back outside for a while. Due to the heat, I'm inside for around 3-4 hours, then back outside.

For the past few days, during that time, I've been eating my main meal. Seems to work and I get less hungry for snacks, etc. Now that I've found Pure Almond, almond 'milk', supper is cereal & fruit. 

I know many can't do this because of work & family, but I think it'll help me. 

I also found I haven't been eating enough during a meal so I want to snack more. I've believed in the idea grazing throughout the day, but found that grazing is not eating a meal & the snacks end up being pretty high calorie for me.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

Wolf mom --- that's how we are too, with kids we generally have a small thing of fruit or something for "breakfast" and have a big meal mid day when we are hiding from the heat, then something small for dinner since we have that pretty late (gotta work till the sun is down).

One thing we are starting to do is take a crockpot over to our second field (there is power there-I am on limited solar) so while we weed/harvest lunch is cooking. Makes things much more appealing to melol


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I want watermelon! LOL

Enjoying some grilled veggies right now. Had some rice snacks earlier, no fat, low carbs. Not a great snack but they were delicious. 

Love mint green tea...iced. Nothing better. COuld drink tons of the stuff.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

A lunch that I really enjoy is 2 wheat thins flatbread, garlic and parsley flavor. I then have a small amount of garlic and herb goats cheese with it, or hummus. Add some sliced apple or watermelon and I am full up!


----------

